# part numbers for Stihl HS80



## fvumbaca (Jun 23, 2016)

So I'm rebuilding a HS80 hedge trimmer. I can find 90% of the parts that I need except for these two cables parts number 4226-160-2501 and 4226-180-1101. My question is does anyone know of an after market marker that can cross reference these numbers? Are these two cables just obsolete, and will next to impossible to find? Are there just new part numbers that I'm not finding? Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------

